# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Futbollistët shqiptar nëpër Europë

## dodoni

Chievo kerkon dyshen shqiptare Tare-Bogdani 
E Merkure, 22 Qershor 2005 
Chievo e Verones prej kohesh e kerkon, por tanime do nise sulmin per te marre sulmuesin shqiptar Igli Tare. Biondi i rrezua ne Serine B, me Bologna-n, eshte objekti i deshirave edhe te trajnerit te ri (thuajse zyrtar) te veronezeve, Pillon (50 vjec), i cili kerkon si partner sulmi per te edhe Favan e Udinese-s. Pillon, nje trajner qe ka punuar shume mire te Treviso, do marre nje rroge mesatare (ndoshta te ulet), prej 250 mije eurosh ne sezon dhe kontrata do jete per nje vit. Gazeta "L'Arena" qe jep kete informacion, shton se "Bogdani eshte nder sulmuesit me te kerkuar te Serise B, ndersa ai kerkon Serine A". Gjithnje sipas gazetes veroneze, "ai (Bogdani) nuk eshte i shqetesuar aspak per kerkesen e Chievos, e njeh ambientin dhe nuk do kishte probleme te pershtatej". Behet fjale per nje kalim "armiqesor", pasi Bogdani luajti per nje sezon me Veronen, ekip qe eshte ne nje qytet me Chievon dhe kjo nuk do shihej me sy te mire nga tifozet e se pares". Chievo do te prese, gjithnje sipas gazetes, diten e sotme, kur Verona humb te drejten per te kerkuar para per nje pjese te kartonit te sulmuesit shqiptar dhe pas kesaj, bisedimet do beheshin me Reggina-n. Kesaj te fundit do i ofrohej si shkembim Amauri. Ndersa per Taren, qe mbetet synimi numer 1, do te ofrohej Cossatto. 

"L'Arena" shkruan me siguri te plote se Bogdani nuk do te qendroje te Verona, ndersa, "Corriere del Veneto" jep mundesine e kundert, qe "Bogdani, ndoshta qendron te Verona". 

Lazio e Roma, ne gjurmet e Iglit 

Me shume pelqehet nga Lazio, por po ashtu edhe Roma eshte e interesuar per te. Keshtu njofton "Datasport". "Igli Tare pelqehet nga romanet, - shkruan ajo, - ne vecanti mund te jete nje ide per Lazion qe kerkon nje sulmues me peshe". Po ashtu kerkohet shoku i skuadres te shqiptarit, Claudio Bellucci. 

Nderkaq, vazhdojne vleresimet per lojen e Tares, ne ndeshjen e play off-it, humbur 0-2 nga Bologna ndaj Parmes. "La Gazzetta di Parma" shkruan se "Bologna perqendroi gjithcka te koka e Tares, skeme e pandryshueshme, duke u mbeshtetur te fiziku i tmerrshem i biondit shqiptar. Nga 50 topa ne sulm, 28 ishin ajrore per Taren". Dhe me pas vlereson portierin Frey "nje paraqitje me te vertete me germa te medha e nje portieri me vlera absolute". 

"L'Arena": Bogdani, vlen 2 milione euro 
E Merkure, 22 Qershor 2005 
"Transfermarkt" nuk ka bere ndonje gabim te madh per vleresimin e kartonit te Erion Bogdanit. Adresa e specializuar gjermane e jepte ne 1.8 milione euro, ndersa gazeta italiane "L'Arena" shkruan se presidenti i Verones, Pastorello do te duhet te paguaje rreth 1 milione euro per te marre 50% te kartonit te sulmuesit shqiptar (ate pjese qe ka Reggina), sepse 50% i zoteron deri diten e sotme. Perderisa mund te thunet se vlera profesionale e shqiptarit eshte rritur javet e fundit, pas kerkesave te shumta nga Italia, Gjermania e Anglia, atehere i bie se "transfermarkt" nuk ka gabuar thuajse aspak. 

marre nga Korrieri

Mendoj qe lojtaret tane qe duan te luajne jashte si portieri Lika etj. e qe momentalisht luajne ne kampionatin shqiptar duhet te mos nguten e te kalojne ne ndonje ekip palidhje jashte, por te presin mbarimin e edicionit te sivjeme ne kupat europiane sepse nje paraqitje e mire e tyre i afirmon me shume dhe mund te kalojne ne ekipe me te mira e me paga me te mira. 

Kam ndjenjen qe ekipet tona do kene nje sukses te madh ne kupat europiane kete vit, sukses qe nuk e kane arritur ndonjehere me pare. Mendoj qe Dinamo me kalimin e Varteksit, me pak fat mund te shkoj deri ne gjysmefinale, sepse ne turin e dyte i bie te luaj me fituesin e Turku(Finlande)- Akranes (Islande), qe nuk do ta kete te veshtire fare, pastaj ne turin e trete me fituesin e Lens (France) - Lech (Poloni), qe do ta kete te veshtire por qe me pak fat mund ta kaloje, e pastaj ne cerekfinale ka mundesi qe te luaje me Egaleo te Greqise, qe poashtu mund ta kaloje e te shkoje deri ne gjysmefinale. Pra, me pak fat mund te shkoje deri ne gjysmefinale. 

Tirana, mendoj qe sivjet do shkoj deri ne grupe, pra do kaloj tre ture. Poashtu edhe Elbasani, Teuta, e Bashkimi mendoj qe do kene nje perfaqesim dinjitoz ne kupen e UEFA-s duke kaluar disa ture. 

Sidoqofte, i urojme sa me shume suksese, ekipeve dhe lojtareve tane. 

Tu-tung

----------


## dodoni

Këlni i Rapolderit, flirt me Muratin 
Këtë e kanë konfirmuar burime pranë skuadrës së njohur gjermane dhe trajnerit të sapoemëruar Uve Rapolder. Madje, tre përfaqësues të klubit gjerman kanë qenë të pranishëm në stadiumin e Shçeçinit, më datë 29 maj, për të ndjekur nga afër ndeshjen miqësore Poloni-Shqipëri (1-0). Sipas burimeve, objektivi kryesor i agjentëve në këtë takim të merkatos ka qenë sulmuesi Zuravski, i cili shënoi edhe golin e vetëm në sekondën e 32-të të pjesës së parë. Kuptohet, që pas paraqitjes së polakut, agjentët e merkatos së Këlnit kanë dhënë OK-in e tyre për të negociuar me sulmuesin. 

Atyre u ka bërë përshtypje edhe paraqitja e Edvin Muratit, mesfushorit të krahut të majtë të kuqezinjve. Lojtari i Iraklisit u grumbullua nga Brigel në kombëtare, ndonëse vinte nga një dëmtim i gjatë, pasi insistimit të vetë mesfushorit. Murati ka hyrë në lojë në pjesën e dytë, duke treguar një formë të mirë edhe pse nuk ishte në 100% kondicionit fizik. Pasi kanë referuar për polakun, agjentët i kanë thënë fjalë të mira trajnerit Rapolder edhe për mesfushorin e majtë të Shqipërisë. Mësohet se trajneri e ka marrë në konsideratë këshillën e bashkëpunëtorëve të tij, por ka kërkuar të marrë informacione të mëtejshme për lojtarin teknik të kuqezinjve.Gjithsesi, mundësitë e një kalimi të mundshëm të Muratit në Bundesligë janë të pakta. Mesfushori ka rënë dakord me Iraklisin për të qëndruar edhe këtë sezon në Selanik. Megjithatë, gjithçka mund të ndodhë, duke qenë se shqiptari ende ska hedhur firmën e tij në kontratën e re me ekipin grek. Një vit më parë Murati kaloi një provë disaditore te skuadra e Nurenbergut, por në fund su arrit asnjë marrëveshje midis shqiptarit e klubit të Bundesligës. 
FATJON KODRA (Panorama) 


Mendoj qe edhe Edvin Murati meriton te luaje ne nje kampionat te forte si Bundesliga, Serie A etj. Keshtu qe i urojme atij nje kalim tek Kelni apo edhe ndonje ekip me te mire atje.

----------


## Davius

*Panathinaikosi, 700 mijë euro për Taren*  

Dje, në faqen e parë të një prej gazetave më të njohura sportive greke botohej lajmi se Igli Tare është në bisedime me Panathinaikosin. Nuk dihen saktësisht cilat janë arsyet që bjondi shqiptar është lidhur me klubin e njohur grek, por hamendjet të çojnë te trajneri i të jeshilëve. Italiani Alberto Malezani ka kërkuar ndihmën e futbollistit shqiptar të Bolonjës, të njohur mjaft mirë në Itali, për të zëvendësuar te Panathinaikosi mungesën e sulmuesit të njohur qipriot, Mihalis Kostandinu. 
Sigurisht që Tare nuk është kërkesa e vetme e Panathinaikosit, por shqiptari është më i preferuari. Të gjelbrit e shohin me sy të mirë rastin që u është afruar për ta pasur të tyrin "gjigantin" shqiptar. Siç shkruhet, ai i plotëson të gjitha kushtet, që kërkon trajneri italian i Panathinaikosit. 

"Gjithçka varet nga Panathinaikosi,- është përgjigjur për shtypin grek kapiteni i kombëtares sonë.- Do të jetë një nder për mua dhe gëzim të luaj me Panathinaikosin. Është një skuadër e shkëlqyer dhe shumë e rëndësishme në Greqi. Bëhet fjalë për një klub të madh me histori dhe synime. E di që çdo vit kjo skuadër ka një rol protagonisti, ndërsa fakti që do të luajë në Champions League është veçanërisht i pëlqyeshëm për çdo futbollist. Nuk do të kem asnjë problem atje. Shpresoj të shkojnë të gjitha mirë dhe çështja të ketë një përfundim pozitiv. Besoj se kjo çështje do të mbyllet shpejt,"- ka thënë në intervistën ekskluzive për "Goal news" futbollisti shqiptar, Igli Tare.
Kapiteni i kombëtares sonë ka shprehur dëshirën për t'u larguar nga Bolonja, skuadër me të cilën ka një kontratë deri në vitin 2006.

 Ai, sipas shtypit grek, nuk dëshiron ta ndjekë skuadrën e tij edhe në Serinë B, ku ajo do të luajë në sezonin e ardhshëm. Te Panathinaikosi besojnë se largimi i Tares nga Bolonja nuk do të bëjë ndonjë problem për ta, sepse vetë klubi italian është i mbytur në borxhe. Bosët grekë të Panathinaikosit gjithashtu nuk e kanë problem edhe shumën prej 700 mijë eurosh, që u duhen për Taren, paçka se kjo shumë e bën futbollistin shqiptar ndër më të shtrenjtët e kampionatit grek.

Igli Tare ëndërron mbrëmjet helene, teksa ka luajtur për një sezon te Bolonja së bashku me kapitenin e skuadrës kombëtare greke Theodhoros Zagoraqis. "Për mua do të jetë e lehtë të luaj në kampionatin grek, mbasi nuk do të has vështirësi për sa i takon ambientimit. E kam vizituar shpesh Greqinë dhe e dua këtë vend,"- ka thënë shtatlarti shqiptar, i cili nëse do të veshë fanellën ngjyrë jeshile të Panathinaikosit, bëhet shqiptari i dytë pas një emri tjetër të madh të futbollit tonë, Bledar Kola, i cili pat luajtur me klubin e madh grek për plot 4.5 vjet.
A do të jetë Tare qendërsulmuesi i ardhshëm i Panathinaikosit? Gjithçka pritet të vendoset në ditët e ardhshme.

----------


## Davius

*Bogdani rikthehet tek Rexhina*  

Erion Bogdani, prej sezonit të ardhshëm do të luajë në Serinë A me ekipin e tij të origjinës, Rexhinën. Lajmi është bërë i ditur dje nga mediat italiane. Kështu, sot paradite, pas një takimi mes Veronës dhe Rexhinës, është vendosur që lojtari të rikthehet në Rexhio Kalabria. Skuadra jugore nuk ka preferuar që ta lejojë lojtarin të bashkohet me Veronën, duke mos pranuar asnjë kompromis. Bogdani kështu rikthehet në Serinë A pas më shumë se 2 sezonesh që luan në Serinë B. 

Gjithsesi, ky i fundit për të ka qenë i mrekullueshëm, pasi në 38 ndeshje ka shënuar 17 gola, të gjithë me aksion dhe pa asnjë penallti. Forma e mirë e Bogdanit ka bërë që shumë skuadra të Serisë A t'i hedhin sytë nga shtatlarti i kombëtares shqiptare. Erion Bogdani kështu pritet që këtë sezon të luajë në Serinë A me Rexhinën. Por merkatoja sapo ka filluar dhe ndonjë skuadër e madhe e Serisë A mendon akoma për shqiptarin.

----------


## [xeni]

Portieri *Lika*  eshte transferu tek ekipi turk i *Diyarbakërspor*-it. Te pakten kshu thuhet ne shtypin turk. 

Ky eshte ekipi ku luan Jupi. Ne fakt, nuk eshte ndonje skuader shume cilesore, por shpresojme qe ta tregoje veten dhe te transferohet ne ndonje ekip edhe me te mire.  :buzeqeshje: 

Suksese Likes!

----------


## dodoni

Debatik Curri, ish-lojtari i Prishtines dhe kombetares sone U-21, qe luajti nje sezon tani ne ligen e pare te Ukraines, ka refuzuar nje oferte prej 250,000 eurosh ne sezon nga Partizani i Beogradit vetem per shkak se eshte skuader serbe, per te cilat ai shprehet se nuk ka luajtur dhe nuk do luaje kurre. Tani, ka nje oferte edhe me te madhe nga Lokomotiva e Moskes, kampioni rus i ketij sezoni, dhe pritet kalimi i tij tek ta. 

Tu-tung

----------


## Qerim

Shefki Kuqi in action for Finland (©Getty Images)
Kuqi on way to Blackburn
Tuesday, 28 June 2005

Blackburn Rovers FC have appointed former chief executive John Williams as their new chairman on the same day they signed Finland striker Shefki Kuqi from first division side Ipswich Town FC. The 28-year-old will play in the English Premiership after rejecting a new two-year contract at Ipswich, where he scored 32 goals in 86 appearances from September 2003.

Dhe ja nje lajm qe na intereson neve direkt.

Finally, Bulgarian champions PFC CSKA Sofia have seen out-of-contract captain Todor Yanchev depart on a free transfer for Greek side Kallithea FC. The 29-year-old midfielder has a one-year contract with an option for a further 12 months and links up with compatriots Borislav Georgiev, Hristo Telkiyski and coach Stoitcho Mladenov.
Print »	e-mail »
©uefa.com 1998-2005. All rights reserved.

----------


## miko

O Qerimo çfarë lidhje ka Kuqi me temën shoku...??

Po ky lajmi i dytë me kë kishtë të bënte "direkt" shoku se sikur nuk e kapa për cilin bëhesh fjalë.Ç'hyn transferat e Kalithea-s me tranfertat e lojtarëve shqiptarë..??

----------


## dodoni

Miki_ro
Po ta kthej pergjigjen une ne vend te Qerimit, perderisa ai nuk po duket gjekundi. 
Edhe Kuqi eshte shqiptar, dhe e thote kete me krenari kudo. Natyrisht qe ne do e adhuronim me shume sikur te luante per kombetaren tone, por edhe keshte ne prape duhet ta adhurojme sepse eshte prodhim dhe eksport i joni. Per punen e kombetares, aq sa ka faj Kuqi, ka edhe FSHF-ja, sepse nuk e kane ftuar asnjehere. Por nejse, urojme qe talentat tjere te mos na humbin. 

Per punen e transferit te atij lojtarit te CSKA Sofjes, me CSKA-n do luaj Tirana ne turin e dyte poqese e kalon Goricen ne turin e pare. 
Per me teper, edhe Gorices i jane larguar dy lojtaret me te mire te saj per ne Maritimo (Portugali) dhe Greuter Furth (Gjermani). 

Tu-tung

----------


## dodoni

Sot, Bekim Kastrati ish-lojtari i te rinjve te Munchengladbach-ut dhe golashenuesi me i mire, zhvilloi ndeshjen e pare te tij ne Bundesliga 1 me ekipin e senioreve te Munchengladbach. Sipas atyre qe kane pare ndeshjen, ai luajti shume mire dhe poashtu beri asistin ne golin e barazimit. 

Kam bindjen qe bomberi i ri shqiptar Bekim Kastrati shume shpejt do behet nje superyll i futbollit boteror dhe kombetares sone. 

I urojme shume suksese dhe sa me shume gola per ekipin e tij dhe kombetaren tone.

----------


## Davius

*Dëmtohet Tare, rrezikon Azerbajxhanin*

Ka rezultuar fatkeqe miqësorja e fundit e Lacios për Igli Taren. Shtatlarti kuqezi i sulmit lacial, pasi ka luajtur përreth gjysëm ore në miqësoren në fjalë, ka ndier dhimbje në muskulin e kofshës së majtë. Dhe nuk ka mundur dot të vazhdojë më tej, por ka dalë nga fusha e lojës. Pasi e kanë vizituar mjekët e skuadrës, këta të fundit i kanë rekomanduar ekzaminimin e mëtejshëm, për të përcaktuar shkallën e dëmtimit. Dje Tare ka bërë radiografitë përkatëse, rezonancën manjetike, në një klinikë të Romës, rezultatet e të cilave kanë konfirmuar dëmtimin e bjondit tonë kuqezi në muskulin e këmbës së majtë. Stafi mjekësor i klinikës ku u diagnostikua i kanë rekomanduar Tares të bëjë një kurë fizioterapie, e cila do të zgjasë disa ditë. Pra, e gjitha kjo, duket se e bën të pamundur gadishmërinë e sulmuesit tonë shtatlartë për miqësoren e 17 gushtit me Azerbajxhanin. Nuk janë humbur përfundimisht shpresat, por shanset janë të pakta. 

*Skela-asist, mungon vetëm goli*
Ervin Skela ka zhvilluar ndeshjen e dytë të shkëlqyer radhazi në sezonin e ri të Bundesligës. Ashtu si një javë më parë, edhe dje, vlonjati kuqezi ka treguar se mbetet një "dirigjent" i vërtetë i lojës së skuadrës së tij në mesfushë. Madje, edhe në ndeshjen e djeshme ndaj Duisburgut, fantazisti kuqezi ka qenë iniciatori i një goli, atij të pestë për Kaizerslauternin, të shënuar nga turku Altintop. Ka qenë pikërisht asisti i tij për sulmuesin turk të Kaiserslauternit, Altintop, autorit të tre golave në ndeshjen e djeshme, ai që është kthyer në golin e pestë dhe të fundit të ndeshjes, e cila ka përfunduar 5-3 për vendësit. Për sa i takon aktivizimit, Ervin Skela në të dy ndeshjet e para të sezonit të ri të Bundesligës nuk e ka vënë në dyshim përfshirjen në formacionin bazë. Madje, trajneri i tij nuk e ka zëvendësuar fare, edhe pse skuadra e tij udhëhiqte bindshëm ndaj Duisburgut. Kjo tregon se forma e mesfushorit tonë kuqezi është optimale, një ogur i mirë ky edhe për kombëtaren tonë. Duke filluar nga miqësorja me Azerbajxhanin, më 17 gusht në Tiranë, Ervin Skela ka rastin të demonstrojë edhe me kombëtaren startin e tij tepër pozitiv me skuadrën e tij të re, Kaizerslauternin. 

*Lala-Hanover, vjen barazimi i dytë*  
Dy ndeshje, dy barazime, me të njejtin rezultat 1-1. Në ndeshjen hapëse në fushën e tij, ndërsa dje në trasfertën e Nurembergut, Hanoveri i Altin Lalës duket se është "abonuar" me barazimin. Sidoqoftë, ai i djeshmi ka pasur vlera për skuadrën e shtatshkurtrit tonë kuqezi, sepse është arritur në fushë kundërshtare, ndaj një rivali të fortë. Edhe pse fitorja ka qenë "pronë" e Lalës dhe Hanoverit për shumë minuta, nuk i ka buzëqeshur Hanoverit, sepse vendësit kanë arritur të barazojnë vetëm në minutat e fundit të ndeshjes. Pozitiv ka qenë perfomanca e Lalës edhe në ndeshjen e radhës, ku ka luajtur plot 90 minuta, me shiritin e kapitenit të Hanoverit si gjithnjë. 

*Cana, ndeshja e tretë në stol*
Lorik Cana, mesfushori kosovar i Paris SG dhe i kombëtares sonë nuk mund ta nisë më keq një sezon të ri futbollistik. Kjo, pasi skuadra e tij ka luajtur ndeshjen e tretë të këtij sezoni, ndërkohë që Cana ka ngrohur stolin. Edhe dje ndaj Tuluzës, ku Paris SG fitoi 2-0, kosovari kuqezi nuk e pa veten në fushë për asnjë moment. Ardhja e Dorasosë nga Milani duket se e ka spostuar nga formacioni Canën, por edhe nisja me vonesë e fazës përgatitore është bërë një pengesë për të. Gjithsesi, Doraso dje ka dalë nga loja në minutën e 86-të dhe është zëvendësuar nga Pankarte, pra jo nga Cana, çka tregon se kohë të vështira kanë ardhur për kosovarin e kombëtares sonë

----------


## Davius

*Fatmir Vata, karton të verdhë dhe humbës*

Arminia e Bielefeldit nuk ka ditur dje ta shfrytëzojë faktorin fushë, në sfidën përballë Hamburgut, e cila është fituar nga miqtë 2-0. Kësisoj, skuadra e Fatmir Vatës nuk e njeh fitoren në dy ndeshjet e para të sezonit të ri të Bundesligës. Sidoqoftë, rëndësi për ne ka fakti se shqiptari Fatmir Vata ka qenë në lartësinë e duhur, duke qenë rrezik permanent i portës mike në çdo moment. Gjatë ndeshjes, në një moment ka pasur një përplasje me një futbollist kundërshtar, në gjaknxehtësi e sipër, çka i ka kushtuar atij kartonin e verdhë. Vata, ashtu si një javë më parë, edhe dje ka luajtur 90 minuta për Arminian e tij.

----------


## Davius

Gjermani 

*Vata në disiplinë së bashku Demelin*

Fatmir Vata dhe Gai Demel do të përballen në ditët në vazhdim me komisionin e disiplinës të Federatës Gjermane të Futbollit. Dy lojtarët, Vata i Bielefeldit dhe Demel i Hamburgut, në ndeshjen e fundit të Bundesligës janë përfshirë në një zënkë në dalje nga fusha e lojës. Gjyqtari i takimit nuk e ka parë ngjarjen, por kamerat e shumta të pranishme në fushë nuk kanë mbetur pa punë dhe e kapur ngjarjen. Sipas pamjeve, futbollisti Demel i ka bërë një gjest fyes Vatës. Çështja për momentin i ka kaluar për shqyrtim komisionit të disiplinës së Federatës Gjermane të Futbollit. Madje një nga drejtuesit e federatës gjermane sot ka thirrur për të marrë në pyetje dy lojtarët në fjalë, Vatën dhe Demelin. Vetëm pas intervistës me dy lojtarët, komisioni i disiplinës do të marrë edhe vendimin për ngjarjen në fjalë. Demeli rrezikon të dënohet për gjestin që ka bërë në adresë të Fatmir Vatës.


*Dragusha debuton me Paderbornin*  
Mehmet Dragusha, më në fund, ka luajtur në një ndeshje zyrtare me ekipin e Paderbornit. Kështu, mesfushori i krahut të majtë, dje ka luajtur 23 minuta në takimin e Bundesligës 2 Paderborn?Sarbruken, e mbyllur me fitoren e Paderbornit me rezultatin 5?0. Dragusha, edhe pse është futur në fund të lojës, ka bërë detyrën e tij duke dhënë asistin për golin e 5?të të takimit. Loja e tij në përgjithësi ka qenë e mirë.

----------


## Davius

Belgjikë

*Hasi në stol, Anderlehti fiton*  

Një tjetër ndeshje në stol për Besnik Hasin. Kosovari i kuqezinjve, edhe në ndeshjen Cercle Bryzh?Anderleht nuk ka luajtur asnjë minutë. Për të gjithë ndeshjen Hasi ka qenë në stolin e rezervave. Ndërkohë, Anderlehti ka fituar 2?0 me Cercle Bryzhin. 


Zvicër 

*D.Xhafaj, goli i parë zvicerian*  

Daniel Xhafaj debuton në kampionatin zviceran me gol. Sulmuesi vlonjat, i cili vetëm një javë më parë firmosi për Ksamaksin, dje ka veshur për herë të parë fanellën e re, duke luajtur që nga minuta e parë e takimit. Xhafa është paraqitur shumë mirë në ndeshjen e parë, duke shënuar edhe golin provizor të barazimit në takimin Zyrih?Ksamaks. Në minutën e 22?të, Danieli ka shënuar një gol shumë të bukur, duke e çuar rezultatin 1?1. 

Gjithsesi, përgatitja fizike nuk ka qenë nga më të mirat, duke bërë që shqiptari të zëvendësohej në minutën e 75?të të takimit. Gjithsesi, loja e tij ka qenë me të vërtetë shumë e mirë, duke kënaqur edhe drejtuesit e Ksamaksit me lojën e tij. 90 minuta në takimin e djeshëm është aktivizuar edhe shqiptari tjetër i Ksamaksit, Ansi Agolli. Mesfushori i majtë i ekipit zviceran, në ndeshjen e djeshme ka shkaktuar një penallti të kthyer në gol nga futbollistët e Zyrihut. Takimi mes Zyrihut dhe Ksamaksit është mbyllur me fitoren e vendësve me rezultatin 3?2, duke bërë që skuadra e shqiptarëve edhe këtë javë të dalë e humbur nga fusha e lojës

----------


## niku-nyc

Ardian Gashi qe luan me ekipin e Valerenga, Noervegji e kan futur ne burg per 18 dit pasi ai ka shkelur ligjin per "speeding" me makinen e tij.
Sipas UEFA.com quhet qe eshte nje "big blow per Valerenga" pasi Valerenga mundi Club Brugge 1-0 ne shtepi ndeshjen roundin e tret dhe Gashi do mungoj ne 2 ndeshje te kampionatit dhe ndeshjen e kthimit ne Bruksel.

----------


## Davius

*Bushi në kërkim të golit të revanshit*  

 "Ta vlerësojmë në maksimum ekipin e Azerbajxhanit". I këtij mendimi është golashënuesi më i mirë i ekipit tonë përfaqësues Alban Bushi. "Loku" shprehet se ky ekip nuk është shumë më poshtë se ekipi ynë përfaqësues. Duke parë faktin se dhe futbollistët e ekipit tonë nuk janë maksimum të formës së tyre sportive, Bushi mendon se kjo ndeshje nuk do të jetë një formalitet për ekipin tonë kombëtar, por një sfidë e vështirë. "Duhet që ta vlerësojmë në maksimum ekipin e Azerbajxhanit. Ky ekip nuk është shumë më poshtë se ekipi ynë dhe për më tepër lojtarët tanë nuk janë në 100 për qind të formës sportive, pasi vijnë nga faza përgatitore. 

Mendoj se ky takim vlen më shumë për ndeshjen e radhës në eliminatoret e botërorit se sa për rezultatin. Kjo nuk do të thotë se ne nuk do të synojmë fitoren. Unë jam optimist se do ta fitojmë ndeshjen," është shprehur dje pas stërvitjes së paradites Bushi. 

Sulmuesi kuqezi, që në karrierën e tij sportive ka shënuar 14 gola me ekipin kombëtar, shprehet se e kërkon një vend në formacion, ndonëse thotë se në fund gjithsesi do të jetë trajneri i kombëtares Brigel ai që do të vendosë për 11 shen që do të zbresë në fushë më 17 gusht. Nga ana tjetër, Albani thotë se është në formë të mirë sportive. "Jam stërvitur mirë dhe kam një gjendje të mirë sportive," ka shtuar Bushi. Sulmuesi që luan në Greqi thotë se dëshiron të shënojë sërish me fanellën kuqezi, gjithmonë nëse i jepet mundësia për ta bërë një gjë të tillë, për ta thelluar më shumë diferencën e kryegolashënuesit më të mirë kuqezi. 

Në fund, Bushi ka thënë edhe pak fjalë për eksperincën e tij që do të fillojë së shpejti në kampionatin grek. "Jam përshtatur me ekipin e Levadhiakosit dhe ndihem mirë me këtë ekip. Eshtë një skuadër me pretendime dhe ka një trajner që më parë ka drejtuar Olimpiakosin dhe është shpallur dhe kampion me këtë ekip. Në skuadër ka futbollistë që më parë janë aktivizuar me ekipe të tilla si Panathinaikosi dhe AEK u i Athinës. Në ekipin e Levadhiakos luan dhe një futbollist shqiptar, siç është Mario Guma. Eshtë një futbollist i talentuar dhe mua më vjen mirë që është në këtë ekip një tjetër futbollist shqiptar. Po kështu, në vijën sulmuese të Levadhiakosit ka dhe dy sulmues të mirë grekë. Mendoj se do të bëjmë gjëra të mira këtë sezon," e ka mbyllur Bushi fjalën e tij.

----------


## Mr_cool

qe prej kohesh percjellin karrieren e Bekim Kastratit , e intervistuan ate pas debutimit te pare ,mjaft te suksesshem ne Bundesligen1.Te shtunen e kaluar ishte ai protagonisti i ndeshjes ,qe i mundesoi ekipit "Gladbach" barazimin. Vendimi i trajnerit Köppel per aktivizimin e Kastratit gjysem ore para perfundimit te lojes ,duke lene ne stolin e rezervave sulmuesin e huaj me me shume gola ne Bundeslige, Giovani Elber, u argumentua nga trajneri thjesht dhe shume qarte: " Kastrati eshte thjesht me i mire se Elber. Perpara nje Uwe Seeler nuk dridhet sot me njeri!" Ne vijim intervista me Bekim Kastratin.

- *Bekim si mund te na i pershkruani ndjenjat tuaja ne lojen e pare ne eliten e futbollit gjerman?*

Te them te drejten nuk di si t´ju pergjigjem, ishte nje ndjenje e papershkruar, thjeshte nje ndjenje jashtzakonisht e vecante.

- *A je i kenaqur me debutimin tend?*

Duke marre parasysh se ishte loja e pare ne Bundeslige mundem te them se jam i kenaqur. Isha protagonist ne golin e barazimit keshtu qe jam i kenaqur me debutimin tim. Sigurisht qe do te ishte edhe me mire per mua te isha une autor i golit te barazimit , kjo kuptohet.

- *Luajte plot 30 minuta, a mund te shpresojme qe ne te ardhmen ta shohim Bekimin edhe ne ndeshjet te tjera?*

Kjo ishte ndeshja ime e pare por besoj qe nuk do te jete e fundit!. Kam enderruar, shpresuar, punuar e luftuar gati per 20 vite qe ta arrij aty ku isha sot, sigurisht qe ne te ardhmen do punoj edhe me shume e do jap maksimumin tim ,qe te jem lojtar i rregullt ne Bundelige, ky eshte qellimi im kryesor.

- *Bekim, Tifozat.com mendojne se eshte momenti kur edhe kombetarja jone duhet ti hap syte e te interesohet per ty, cfare mund te na thuash per nje debutim tendin edhe ne kombetaren tone.*

Eshte thjeshte nje enderr e imja qe edhe une te vesh njehere fanelen e kombetares. Jam realist dhe mendoj qe me duhen akoma ndeshje te tjera si kjo. Mendoj qe nuk mjaftojne dy apo tri ndeshje te mira , keshtu qe thjeshte i gezohem se ardhmes dhe besoj qe me punen time do bej qe edhe Federta e Futbollit Shqiptar te interesohet per mua. Normalisht qe shpresoj qe edhe mua te me jepet ai shans, nese kjo do te ndodh nje dite, atehere kjo dite do te jete nje dite e lumtur dhe e shenjte per mua.

- *Tifozat.com ju falenderojne që gjetët kohë për këtë intervistë dhe në emer të gjithë Tifozave Shqiptarëve ju urojmë jetë të lumtur dhe shpresojmë qe një ditë të shohim me fanelën kuqezi!*

Ju falemnderit gjithashtu dhe ju pershendes te gjitheve , e ne vecanti tifozat shqipetar kudo qe ndodhen!

Bekim Kastrati

----------


## Davius

*Cana: Do të iki nga PSG-i te Marseja*  

Nuk ka më asnjë dyshim. Lorik Cana është një nga shtyllat kryesore të ekipit tonë kombëtar. Kosovari e vërtetoi këtë edhe në ndeshjen me Azerbajxhanin, kur shënoi edhe golin e parë me fanellën kuqezi. "Natyrisht që jam shumë i lumtur. Kisha kohë që e prisja këtë gol, aq më tepër që goli i shënuar prej meje i dha fitoren ekipit. E kam kërkuar disa herë golin, madje disa herë kam qenë shumë pranë, por edhe fati nuk ka qenë me mua. Kësaj radhe çdo gjë shkoi mirë për mua dhe për ekipin. Shpresoj që kështu të vazhdojmë edhe në të ardhmen," - është shprehur Lorik Cana pas ndeshjes miqësore me Azerbajxhanin. 

Megjithatë, mesfushori potent thotë se jo gjithçka ishte perfekte në lojën e ekipit kombëtar. "Ashtu si në shumë ndeshje, edhe kësaj radhe e nisëm keq. Por më vonë arritëm të rikuperojmë shumë, sidomos në pjesën e dytë. Në disa momente të veçanta luajtëm dobët, por në përgjithësi them se ishim më lart se kundërshtari. Kjo jo vetëm nga rezultati, por edhe nga superioriteti që treguam me lojë. Mund të kishim shënuar edhe më shumë, por futbolli kështu e ka. Mjafton që tifozët u kënaqën dhe shpresoj që edhe herët e tjera t'i kënaqim," - shton mesfushori kosovar, i cili aktivizohet në kampionatin francez me Paris SG-in. 

Por Lorik Cana thotë se këtë vit ka shumë mundësi të ndërrojë skuadër. Për këtë ka shkruar dje edhe shtypi francez, i cili fliste për interesimin e Olimpikut të Marsejës për kosovarin kuqezi. Madje, edhe ai nuk e mohon që ka pasur ofertë serioze nga Olimpiku i Marsejës po në kampionatin francez. "Po, është e vërtetë. Marseja më ka bërë një ofertë serioze. Jam 22 vjeç dhe kam përpara një karrierë të gjatë, prandaj do të luaj sa të më jepet mundësia. Kohët e fundit, te Paris SG-i nuk më është dhënë kjo mundësi. Me t'u kthyer në Paris, do të kërkoj prishjen e kontratës, për të kaluar tek Olimpiku i Marsejës.

 Skuadra e Marsejës më ka afruar një kontratë 2-vjeçare dhe për të qenë titullar i padiskutueshëm. Kjo më ka tërhequr më së shumti. Do të bëj të pamundurën për të ikur nga PSG-i. Nëse ata nuk më lënë, jam i detyruar të qëndroj edhe për një vit në Paris, ku natyrisht do t'i bind që nuk jam lojtar stoli. Shpresoj që gjërat të shkojnë më mirë," - pohon autori i golit të fitores në miqësoren me Azerbajxhanin, Lorik Cana. 

Mirëpo, ndërsa Cana po thoshte këto fjalë, vjen një ofertë tronditëse nga presidenti i Partizanit, Albert Xhani, i cili është gati të paguajë 200 mijë euro për një sezon për mesfushorin kosovar. 100 mijë euro që në momentin e firmosjes dhe çdo muaj nga 10 mijë euro rrogë. Kjo ka qenë oferta e presidentit Xhani, drejtuar Lorik Canës menjëherë pas miqësores me Azerbajxhanin, luajtur mbrëmë në "Qemal Stafa". I pyetur nga "Sporti shqiptar" për këtë ofertë marramendëse, Loriku përgjigjet: "Më ka habitur me të vërtetë kjo ofertë. Qenka me të vërtetë ofertë e majme, por për momentin nuk mund të luaj në Shqipëri. Kam të tjera plane. E falënderoj presidentin e Partizanit, por tani për tani dua ta vazhdoj karrierën time jashtë Shqipërisë."

----------


## Davius

Greqi, zëri i mjeshtërve tanë të topit 

Kampionati grek do të ketë edhe kësaj here protagonistë shqiptarë. Duket se është mësuar me ta dhe nuk mund të bëjë dot pa "alvanosët". Shqiptarët janë frymëmarrja e këtij kampionati që është në pragun e tij. Futbollistët tanë janë optimistë se edhe këtë vit do të përçojnë vlerat e tyre më të mira. Më mirë dëgjojeni vetë se çfarë thonë:
Beqaj, kapiteni mbush 30 vjeç

Portieri shqiptar mungoi vetëm në 3 ndeshjet e fundit të sezonit të kaluar në radhët e Jonikosit, duke mos thyer rekordin e aktivizimit të një sportisti në kampionatin grek. Arian Beqaj luajti plot 27 ndeshje rresht, gjithsej 2430 minuta, pa u zëvendësuar asnjëherë. E ndërsa ai po shkonte drejt një rekordi origjinal në kampionatin grek, vjen dëmtimi dhe Beqaj i nënshtrohet një operacioni, i cili përfundoi me sukses. Portieri ynë, i cili me 20 gusht mbush 30 vjeç, ka preferuar të qëndrojë te Jonikosi edhe këtë kampionat. Eshtë sezoni i 3 të që Beqaj luan me këtë ekip. I pyetur për gjendjen e tij, Beqaj tha: "Jam në një formë mjaft të mirë. 

Më ka mërzitur pak largimi i ish-trajnerit Vangjelis Vllahos, i cili ishte një trajner vërtet shumë i mirë, por më vjen mirë që ai ka shkuar për të drejtuar OFI n skuadrën, ku kam luajtur për shumë vite. Do të jem përsëri kapiten i Jonikosit. Kjo më gëzon, pasi shpreh besimin që ka ekipi tek unë, çka më jep kurajo për të qenë gjithnjë i sigurt në punën time". I pyetur për ekipin kombëtar, portieri kosovar pohon me keqardhje: "Nuk më ka ardhur asnjë ftesë dhe, me sa shoh, kjo punë ka përfunduar. Nuk është faji im, por i të tjerëve. Unë kam qenë gjithnjë i gatshëm për të dhënë më të mirën për kombëtaren. Tani i jam përkushtuar punës me ekipin dhe kujdesit për familjen." Dje, Jonikosi ka ndarë edhe numrat sipas lojtarëve. Numrin 1 do ta mbajë përsëri Arian Beqaj.

----------


## Davius

*Indrit Fortuzi pret familjen*  

Në Selanik flasin fjalët më të mira për Indrit Fortuzin, golashënuesin më të mirë të Iraklisit. 9 minuta lojë në ndeshjen e parë ndaj Arisit në javën e 14 të kampionatit grek ishin vetëm fillimi sepse që në ndeshjen e tij të dytë me 13 shkurt ndaj Paokut të Selanikut, ai do të shpërthejë në stilin e tij të veçantë për të mos iu ndarë më formacionit. 6 golat e shënuar në gjysmë sezonin e kaluar do ta bënin Fortuzin "mbret" të Iraklisit. 

Sulmuesi ynë, i cili njihet me nofkën "Zogu" dhe që në nëntor mbush 32 vjeç, ishte pa dyshim një ndër zbulimet e Iraklisit për sezonin e kaluar. Mbrëmë, Indrit Fortuzi do të shprehej për gazetën "Sporti shqiptar": "Në ekipin tonë kanë ardhur mjaft të rinj, të cilët janë mjaft të mirë, por që kanë pasur nevojë për t'u provuar. Prandaj edhe trajneri Kofidhis, në ndeshjet e kontrollit që kemi bërë, nuk më ka dhënë gjithnjë vendin e parë në formacion. 

Megjithatë, kjo nuk më demoralizon. Me këtë përgatitje që kam bërë dhe me formën e mirë që gëzoj, unë do të jem i gatshëm gjithnjë për të bërë më të mirën." Por "Zogu" tjetërkund e ka mendjen. "Të dielën pres të më kthehen në Selanik gruaja dhe dy fëmijët. Eshtë një gjë që mua më gëzon jashtëzakonisht shumë. Ata do të jenë një forcë e madhe për mua dhe një burim frymëzimi për ta vazhduar rrugën e suksesshme të sezonit që kaloi." 

*Murati: Për Iraklisin pyesni mua*

Edvin Murati ka lëshuar thirrjen: "Iraklisi nuk i trembet asnjë ekipi". Shtypi vendës zbulon gjendjen fizike dhe morale të një prej lojtarëve kryesorë të klubit bardheblu. Asi shqiptar, tek lëviz aq shpesh e me zgjuarësi, duket se e ka kaluar periudhën e vështirë, ku ai nuk u aktivizua për më shumë se 5 muaj. Edvin Murati shprehet: 

"Nga ana fizike ndihem mirë. Nga ana shpirtërore jam akoma më mire dhe jam gati për orën e ndeshjes. Punojmë shumë dhe Kofidhis është jo vetëm një trajner i mirë, por edhe një njeri shumë i mire. Ai ka larguar ankthin nga lojtarët dhe ka krijuar besim tek secili prej nesh. Ai di çfarë kërkon nga çdo lojtar. Eshtë e vërtetë se në skuadër kemi shumë lojtarë të mirë, por duhet të punojmë më shumë për të krijuar një skuadër që të ketë bindjen e fitores. Unë kam besim te skuadra dhe nuk i trembemi asnjë kundërshtari. Luajmë 11 me 11 dhe lojtarët do të japin 100 për qind të mundësive tona." Kështu shprehet lojtari i Iraklisit Edvin Murati, që shumëkush e quan "zemra" e tij.

----------

